# 6k+ Stone Recommendations



## JohnnyChance (May 17, 2011)

I currently use a Bester 1200 and a Rika 5k to sharpen, mostly double beveled stainless knives. I do have double and single bevel carbons but I mostly use them at home and they don't get sharpened nearly as much as my work stuff. I strop on balsa loaded with 0.75 CBN and then on smooth leather. Looking to get more compounds and strops as well. 

But what I am looking for now is a stone to use after the Rika. I would prefer something around 6k-8k, as for work I prefer a little bit of tooth. Splash-and-go or permasoakers are fine, when I bring my stones to work I soak when I get in and then sharpen when service slows down.

I am also looking to get a natural, either in this range, or 10k+ to use as my final stone when I want a smoother edge. I have used a Naniwa Snow White 8k before and was considering that unless anyone else had other suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## TDj (May 17, 2011)

i have a naniwa snow white 8K. i like it a lot ... unfortunately, i have never used anything else, so i guess that makes this opinion kind of useless ... sorry! just expressing my happiness with snow white!


----------



## tk59 (May 17, 2011)

Wow. So many nice stones to choose from. I really like my 8k SS (a bit on the slick side), 8k Kitayama, cream-colored belgian coticule and actually, Gesshin 5k for finish. I think I lean toward the Gesshin 5k at the moment. I go straight from a Gesshin 1k to the 5k and it has just the right amount of bite for a lot of things. I think the edge it provides is significantly keener than the Rika. The coticule also gives a great all around edge but the finish isn't as "pretty" if that is something you like. It's less polished-looking. For contrast (cladded), I've decided to use Takashima that I recently picked up from Jon. The edges from that seem to cut fairly aggressively so far. I'm liking it quite a bit.


----------



## mattrud (May 17, 2011)

the Rika in many cases has become my starting stone. Unless I really need to do some bevel work. If I am just bringing back an edge I always start with the Rika. After that it depends the knife. I have a JKS 10k and a kitayama that I use. Depending the knife I will go either kitayama than 10k or just 10k


----------



## kalaeb (May 17, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Wow. So many nice stones to choose from. I really like my 8k SS (a bit on the slick side), 8k Kitayama, cream-colored belgian coticule and actually, Gesshin 5k for finish. I think I lean toward the Gesshin 5k at the moment. I go straight from a Gesshin 1k to the 5k and it has just the right amount of bite for a lot of things. I think the edge it provides is significantly keener than the Rika. The coticule also gives a great all around edge but the finish isn't as "pretty" if that is something you like. It's less polished-looking. For contrast (cladded), I've decided to use Takashima that I recently picked up from Jon. The edges from that seem to cut fairly aggressively so far. I'm liking it quite a bit.


 
Definitely agree on the Gesshin 5k, seems like a higher grit. I go from the Gesshin to the kitayama, but could easily end on the Gesshin.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 17, 2011)

I like the looks of the Gesshin 5k and the Takashima Awasedo. I will probably start with these two, and then maybe at some point add a third stone to go between them, something in the 8k range. Tinh, when you are using your Gesshin, have you tried going right to the Takashima, or do you use a stone in between?


----------



## watercrawl (May 17, 2011)

Naniwa 10k SuperStone. 

Lately, I use a 1k stone, the Suehiro Rika, and the 10k Superstone. Great, great combination of stones.


----------



## Citizen Snips (May 17, 2011)

the only stone ive found that leaves enough bite for a professional kitchen is the arashiyama 6k (also known as takenoko 8k). i own a kitayama and have used a SS10k and although they are great stones and leave a wonderful finish for my yanagi, i do not think they are appropriate for a double bevel stainless knives. even though you also own carbons, i would suggest stopping at the suehiro rika. i stopped stropping and in some cases found that stopping at my blue aoto 2k for my konosuke HD gyuto is better for most work in the professional kitchen. i think most food will be cut with a 2-4k edge cleaner than 5k+. 

as far as stropping goes, i found that it makes it shave my arm hair but will in turn make the knife feel dull after 10 minutes of use. i need a toothy edge that will last all day and that is where i feel you have the 2 stones you need for that. just my opinions and i would also like to add that ive bought a few stones just because i wanted them so i know where you are coming from. i would suggest getting an arashiyama if you want a finer stone. it is a great buy and a joy to use.


----------



## Lefty (May 17, 2011)

This is really helpful info for me too.
I've been trying to figure out which 5k stone to go with, and kind of felt the Rika might be what I'm looking for. Any reason NOT to go with it?


----------



## watercrawl (May 17, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Any reason NOT to go with it?



Stupidity!


----------



## tk59 (May 17, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> Stupidity!


 
1. It's a soaker.
2. It has a base that is big and drips all over due to design.
3. It's relatively soft.
4. It makes a lot of mud.
5. Finish is matte on pretty much anything.
6. Edge is least refined amongst my 5k stones.

I'm not saying it's a bad stone. It's a fairly fast, very good stone and a candidate for best bang for your buck. I just don't use it anymore and don't see any reason to at this point due to inconvenience. The only soaker I really use now is the Gesshin 400 just because it is awesome. Every once in a while I'll use Choseras because they are awesome, too.


----------



## watercrawl (May 17, 2011)

First, I hope the big grinning smilie made it evident I was joking around. Everyone has opinions about which stones they prefer and I respect all of them. Just to be very clear. 

Second, #1, #2, #4 & #5 I'm rather indifferent about. #3 & #6 are why I like the stone so much. It's not a huge jump from 1k to Rika and it still allows me to jump straight to the 10k SuperStone which is also a very soft stone as I like soft stones for their feel.


----------



## SpikeC (May 17, 2011)

What is the functional difference between the suehiro 5k and the 6k?


----------



## Cadillac J (May 17, 2011)

People have to remember that although called the Suehiro 5K, everyone says it is more like a 3K stone...so it might not be the mid-range finishing stone you are looking for, and TK's comments reflect that.



tk59 said:


> 6. Edge is least refined amongst my 5k stones


----------



## Lefty (May 17, 2011)

Tinh, I know a guy who is looking to buy one


----------



## tk59 (May 17, 2011)

Adam, I didn't realize the quote didn't include your quote. I'm not upset or anything. I was just bringing up characteristics of the stone that people might not like for whatever reason. I like the stone a lot but I still don't use it because I like other stones more. Lefty, I appreciate your attempt to help but I have a serious psychological problem that prevents me from getting rid of stuff I've collected. Odds are you will never see something from me in the for sale section. I've given some things away but I generally retain visitation and often sharpening rights (that way I get more stuff to sharpen). No need to tell me I'm sick. I already know that and I've learned to embrace my disease, as have those that are closest to me. :disturb:


----------



## Lefty (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha. I guess I'll take it for free, if you insist ;p


----------

